# Running .inf files on a Mac?



## ian27 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have recently been sent a tutorial from one of my work colleagues who uses a PC. The autorun file is in .inf format. This won't run on the Mac and I was wondering if there's an alternative or a workaround for this? Maybe there is some kind of a converter - any suggestions? 

Thank you. 

Ian


----------



## symphonix (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes, there is: Microsoft Virtual PC

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/virtualpc/virtualpc.aspx


----------



## Veljo (Jul 12, 2005)

Virtual PC will essentially run a Windows PC inside a window so the .inf file will work.

Within Mac OS X, no the .inf file will not work and I am unaware of any kind of auto-running thing either.


----------



## ian27 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt reply guys. I have managed to find the tutorial .mov files by digging about but I noticed that my friend had a cool interface that opened up on his PC, but I can't get this up on the Mac as it does use an execute file to run it. I do have Virtual PC but I probably will decide against using it as it is so slow it drives me nuts, haha...

Thanks again.

Ian


----------

